# Ventura to San Diego



## Scotstraveller (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey folks,

im traveling with my wife from Ventura to San Diego on the 774 Pacific Surfliner in a few weeks, I’ve booked business class seats and would love some help with a few questions I have.

1/ the train is set to depart Ventura at 10:04am, what time should we arrive at the station at?

2/ we will have 1 large suitcase each with us, the station is unmanned, will there be someone to assist where we put our luggage?

3/ are the business class seats upstairs on the train? That would be our preferred area to sit.

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2019)

If the station is unstaffed and you will not be checking baggage, technically you could get there at 10:03 am. But to be safe (especially if you are not familiar with the station), I would recommend being there 10-15 minutes before departure.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 11, 2019)

Guest Scotstraveller said:


> 1/ the train is set to depart Ventura at 10:04am, what time should we arrive at the station at?


If you get there by 9:45 AM or so, you'll be totally fine.



Guest Scotstraveller said:


> 2/ we will have 1 large suitcase each with us, the station is unmanned, will there be someone to assist where we put our luggage?


The Business Class car attendant can help you out.



Guest Scotstraveller said:


> 3/ are the business class seats upstairs on the train? That would be our preferred area to sit.﻿


It's on both levels of the Business Class car.


----------



## seat38a (Feb 11, 2019)

Guest Scotstraveller said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> im traveling with my wife from Ventura to San Diego on the 774 Pacific Surfliner in a few weeks, I’ve booked business class seats and would love some help with a few questions I have.
> 
> ...


Just FYI, not all trains have an attendant, in which case you'r on your own.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 11, 2019)

Guest Scotstraveller said:


> 3/ are the business class seats upstairs on the train? That would be our preferred area to sit.






cpotisch said:


> It's on both levels of the Business Class car.




In fact, the conductors will strongly urge people who are able to climb stairs (which it sounds like the original poster is) to sit on the upper level, due to the lower-level seating being a much more limited quantity.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 11, 2019)

seat38a said:


> Just FYI, not all trains have an attendant, in which case you'r on your own.


Wait, Business Class doesn't necessarily have a car attendant? I thought one of the main perks of BC on the Surfliner is supposedly that you get complimentary snacks brought to your seat. How do passengers know which trains do and don't offer that?


----------



## seat38a (Feb 11, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Wait, Business Class doesn't necessarily have a car attendant? I thought one of the main perks of BC on the Surfliner is supposedly that you get complimentary snacks brought to your seat. How do passengers know which trains do and don't offer that?


You don't, attendants get on and off mid route on many trains and do not always work the full route. This is so they can go back to their base. If the train does not have an attendant, then the conductor will explain what to do.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 11, 2019)

The coaches on the Pacific Surfliner (as least the trains we were on) had a rack and ample floor space for excess luggage just as you enter the car.  I assume that might be the same for business class on these trains.


----------

